# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Lần đầu của em, nhờ các bác thẩm định

## ngocsut

Em định làm 1 em máy nhỏ ăn nhôm trở xuống, các bác xem cấu hình chạy có ổn không ạ


Thành phần cơ bản:
- Nguồn flatpack 1800w qua bộ convert áp xuống 27V
- Bob tàu
- Driver IM483
- spin 130w + biến tần 600w mua của Quảng
- moto trục X, Z là loại 42 mua của bác ít nói, trục Y là 56
- Khung H đã kèm ray THK hành trình khoảng 500, bước 5, máng trượt thép, em đã bôi mỡ nhưng chạy nghe tiếng rạo rạo hơi ồn, chắc do ma sát với máng
- Trục Y tháo từ bộ XY nhôm nguyên bản của bác lkcnc
- Trục Z là loại siêu mini THK hành trình 60, bước 4, loại 1 ray trượt, em lo nhất thằng này không biết moto 42 có đủ kéo ko, spin nặng khoảng 2kg
- Tất cả em định đặt lên tấm sắt phay phẳng như của bác NamCNC

Một vấn đề em cũng đang phân vân là nên đặt trục Z cao thấp thế nào so với mặt sàn
Mong các bác quăng gạch nhiệt tình ạ

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## CKD

Về cơ bản thì những linh kiện bạn đã mua.. cũng khá Ok, nhất là đi kèm con spindle 130W thì good rồi  :Big Grin: . Trừ khi muốn gắn những con sờ pín to khoẻ hơn thì mới lăn tăn nhiều.
Việc spindle cao bao nhiêu thì mình nghĩ cứ thuận theo tự nhiên.. có gì theo đó. Miễn sao sau khi Z xuống hết mức thì đầu collet cách mặt bàn khoảng 10mm là ổn. Cách làm này.. là tận dụng được không gian máy tốt nhất, chưa chắc cho độ cứng vũng lớn nhất. Nhưng mình nghĩ.. độ cứng vững không ảnh hưởng nhiều với các cách lắp đặt khác, nhất là với những thứ bạn đã mua được không cho phép option nhiều quá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

bác CKC cho em hỏi lại cái trục z của em kéo bằng step 42 có yếu quá ko, em kéo bằng tay nó đi roẹt roẹt chắc spin trèo lên là nó tự trượt xuống đáy luôn

----------


## conga

Z 1 rail + bước 4 step sire 42 em thấy nó cứ yếu yếu sao bác ạ. Có đK thì thay con step khác nếu kinh phí ko có treo nó thêm cái lò xo cân bằng. Hi em nghĩ ổn
Spin kia em nghĩ phải hơn 2kg ý nhỉ

----------


## ngocsut

em có step to nhưng không hợp với cái bộ z nên đành phải lắp 42. em còn 1 bộ z của bác lkcnc nhưng nhìn không kul bằng thằng này. spin thì đúng là hơn 2 ký, chắc e làm lò xo

----------


## biết tuốt

bác định dùng  step 42 qua dây đai hay qua khớp nối truyền động cho vit me?, theo em bác dung step 57 sau đó lấy nhôm làm mặt bích lại, làm bằng tay cũng đuọc, bác đo đạc vẽ trên pc rồi in ra giấy dán lên miếng nhôm --> dùng đột lỗ rồi khoan đảm bảo sai lệch ít, cưa tay cũng ok, lần đầu ai chả làm vậy

----------

ngocsut, taih2

----------


## anhxco

bác show cho e ít hình và thông số bộ convert áp 48-27v của bác đc k?
Thanks

----------


## ngocsut

Cuối cùng thì em cũng khởi động lại cái dự ớn này, e nó cũng có tí hình hài dự sẽ chuyển thành router hi vọng có thể gặm được tí nhôm. Chỉ chờ cặp combo của bác Khanh cáo khờ nữa là tạm lên cái dung nhan
Hiện tại e phát sinh 1 số vấn đề mong các bác tư vấn:
1. Khi cho spin chạy thì ông step trục Z (cũng đang chạy) giựt giựt như kinh phong, e nghi là do bị nhiễu nhưng chưa biết cách khắc phục
2. Driver IM483 rõ ràng e thấy đang để ở vi bước 16 nhưng đặt thông số cho Mach3 lại phải tính theo vi bước 8 mới chính xác hành trình, chả nhẽ tây nó nhầm  :Confused: 
3. Tốc độ e đặt lên đến 3000 trong motor tunning mà vẫn cảm giác chậm, không biết có cách nào cho e nó chạy nhanh ko ạ. 




bộ convert 27V bác anxco hỏi đây ạ, 1500w nặng phết

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

Khi spindle chạy mà trục Z chạy theo thì bị nhiễu rồi. Chưa thấy tủ điện nên chưa phán.
Không biết bác chủ có dùng BOB & filter không?

----------


## ngocsut

> Khi spindle chạy mà trục Z chạy theo thì bị nhiễu rồi. Chưa thấy tủ điện nên chưa phán.
> Không biết bác chủ có dùng BOB & filter không?


em đính chính lại là khi chỉ spin chạy thì step đứng yên, chỉ step chạy thì ok nhưng bật spin lên nữa thì step trục Z (chỉ trục Z thôi) cà giựt
phần điện thế này ạ:
- Nguồn nuôi driver Flatpack 2 53.5V chạy qua converter xuống 27V, không có filter
- Bob tàu chạy cổng LPT, lấy áp chuẩn 5V qua cổng USB máy tính
- Driver combo 3 cái IM483, theo cách set jum thì đang để vi bước 16
- Motor step 2 pha sanyo denky trục Z loại 4A, trục X loại 3.25A, double Y e chưa biết nên dùng loại nào

----------


## thang1402

> em đính chính lại là khi chỉ spin chạy thì step đứng yên, chỉ step chạy thì ok nhưng bật spin lên nữa thì step trục Z (chỉ trục Z thôi) cà giựt
> phần điện thế này ạ:
> - Nguồn nuôi driver Flatpack 2 53.5V chạy qua converter xuống 27V, không có filter
> - Bob tàu chạy cổng LPT, lấy áp chuẩn 5V qua cổng USB máy tính
> - Driver combo 3 cái IM483, theo cách set jum thì đang để vi bước 16
> - Motor step 2 pha sanyo denky trục Z loại 4A, trục X loại 3.25A, double Y e chưa biết nên dùng loại nào


cũng có thể khi mở spin thì trục z bị sụt áp bác kiểm tra nguồn z khi mở spin là bao nhiêu, hoặc là Bob tàu của bác có vấn đề thử thay bob khác và cuối cùng thử thay driver+moto khác thử xem sao. chúc bác sớm hoàn thiện em nó.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CKD

Chỉ khi cả 2 làm việc thì mới có hiện tượng "chạy sai".. thì cũng có nhiều nguyên nhân.
- Spindle chạy mà gây sụt áp thì hơi khó. Nên loại vấn đề này.
- IM483 vi bước 16 mà chạy thì thành vi bước 8. Cái này bạn nên kiểm tra tổng thể.. phải có nhầm lẫn chổ nào đó. Có thể bước vit bạn đoán là 5 nhưng thực tế lại là 10. Vì vit cũng có nhiều loại.. bước đơn, bước đôi, bước tam v.v... tức là chạy đồng thời 1, 2, 3.. rãnh bi. Nhìn hình mà đoán thì rất có thể là bạn xác định bước vít sai. Chứ tây 1 thằng có thể nhầm nhưng nhiều thằng thì rất khó mà nhầm.
- Nhiễu là điều khó tránh khỏi với các máy này. Vì theo dấu hiệu thì nhiễu có thể trên đường tín hiệu Dir.

Cách kiểm tra & thử nghiệm đề nghị.
- Lắp filter cho VFD (biến tần), theo mình biết thì mấy con spindle loại này ngoài lượng nhiễu hơi nặng thì còn có dấu hiệu rò điện do cũ & ẩm lâu ngày.
- Nguồn xung nuôi step cũng là nguồn gây nhiễu. Giải quyết cho nguồn này thì hơi phức tạp. Cách đơn giản nhất là nối đất tất tần tật (gồm VFD, filter, Power).

Ngài ra dấu hiệu chạy sai thế nào cũng rất quan trọng..
- Chạy loạn cho cả 2 chiều Z+ & Z-
- Phần lớn sai theo chiều +.. tức càng chạy càng lên cao
- Phần lớn sai theo chiều -.. tức càng chạy càng xuống thấp.

Ngoài ra sơ đồ đấu nối hệ thống, cách bố trí, cách đi dây v.v.. cũng có liên quan.

Trên quan điểm & kinh nghiệm của mình thì những nguồn dành cho viễn thông dù công suất có đỉnh cở nào.. Khi dùng cho những mục đích thế này đều không ổn. Cái này là mình đã test trên nhiều loại nguồn khác nhau trên cùng một hệ thống dẫn đến suy nghĩ như thế. Chỉ test tổng thể, không đo đạt nên lý do & dúng sai miễn bàn.

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## ngocsut

em cảm ơn các bác đã tư vấn, tổng kết lại e đoán nguyên nhân là nhiễu đơn lẻ trên riêng trục Z vì các trục khác không thấy bị ảnh hưởng, hơn nữa cái step nó nằm ngay sát spin nên khả năng nhiễu trực tiếp từ spin vào step là cao. Để khắc phục e định khử nhiễu thế này:

- dây điều khiển step dùng loại có bọc nhôm
- bọc nhiễu cả step trục Z
- Gắn filter cho nguồn
- Nối đất phần nào cần thiết

mong là chỉ cần 2 thao tác đầu là khắc phục đc  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

cụ làm cái file gcode, chạy trục z khi ko bật spindle và có bật spindle để lạoi trừ xem sao

b.r

----------


## ngocsut

> cụ làm cái file gcode, chạy trục z khi ko bật spindle và có bật spindle để lạoi trừ xem sao
> 
> b.r


mà em không biết tạo file gcode bác ơi, e dùng cái file đầu lâu có sẵn trong mach3 ạ. bác cho e hỏi dùng phần mềm nào để chuyển 1 file ảnh thành gcode ạ

----------


## nhatson

g0z0
g1z50f1000
m47
m2

cụ copy , save thành file txt rồi open trong mach3, nó sẽ loop cụ chạy tới khi chán thì thôi
b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Cuối cùng thì em cũng khởi động lại cái dự ớn này, e nó cũng có tí hình hài dự sẽ chuyển thành router hi vọng có thể gặm được tí nhôm. Chỉ chờ cặp combo của bác Khanh cáo khờ nữa là tạm lên cái dung nhan
> Hiện tại e phát sinh 1 số vấn đề mong các bác tư vấn:
> 1. Khi cho spin chạy thì ông step trục Z (cũng đang chạy) giựt giựt như kinh phong, e nghi là do bị nhiễu nhưng chưa biết cách khắc phục
> 2. Driver IM483 rõ ràng e thấy đang để ở vi bước 16 nhưng đặt thông số cho Mach3 lại phải tính theo vi bước 8 mới chính xác hành trình, chả nhẽ tây nó nhầm 
> 3. Tốc độ e đặt lên đến 3000 trong motor tunning mà vẫn cảm giác chậm, không biết có cách nào cho e nó chạy nhanh ko ạ. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bộ convert 27V bác anxco hỏi đây ạ, 1500w nặng phết


Có chụp đc bộ lòng không bác, e nghi ngờ là e có bộ lòng, mà găm điện không chạy, chưa biết thiếu cái gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> Có chụp đc bộ lòng không bác, e nghi ngờ là e có bộ lòng, mà găm điện không chạy, chưa biết thiếu cái gì


để e về mổ xem có đc ko

----------


## ngocsut

Lười cù nhầy mãi rồi e cũng bắt vít đủ cho e nó, mặc dù toàn dùng combo mà đụng cái gì cũng lười mãi mới xong 
Dây nhợ còn lem nhem quá, đc mỗi cái tính ra người e nó toàn sắt nên có vẻ khá vững, hi vọng sẽ ăn nhôm tàm tạm



Tình hình là e đã dùng dây bọc nhiễu cho step mà e nó vẫn bị kinh phong, đây là vết chém bằng mũi 2mm cùn, gẫy cái rột khi e nó lên cơn cả 3 trục đều bị cà dựt (khoanh tròn đỏ)
Chắc e phải mua màng nhôm bọc cái spin lại mất  :Frown: 



Máy tạm thời vậy rồi giờ e đang không biết dùng chương trình gì để chuyển file 3D cad thành file Gcode. các bác chỉ e với  :Confused:

----------


## Mr.L

Có nhiều nguyên nhân giật kinh phong lắm.
- Nhìn cái spinlde, loại này cũ rồi, dầu nhớt rò rỉ nên hay nhiểm điện, có cái tê tê, có cái nhảy dựng.. nói chung là tùy. Mà nhiễm điện kiểu đó thì nguy hiểm cho các thiết bị khác, nhất là nguy hiểm cho người dùng.
- Biến tần cũng là nguồn gây nhiễu nặng, cái này thì nhiều người bị rồi, không riêng gì ai.
--- Máy cái nhiễ kiểu này bọc giáp không có tác dụng vì nó nhiễu từ máy tính ra.. do đó khắc phục phải làm từ gốc tới ngọn. Cách ly & lọc nhiễu cho biến tần & spindle. Nối đất cho tất cả thiết bị, kể cả PC. Dùng BOB tốt.... v.v...

----------

Gamo, ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Chưa chạy thử thì không biết năng lực ra sao. tưởng body em nó toàn sắt cứng ngắc + spin là máy soi gỗ 1200w sẽ ăn nhôm ngọt xớt, ai ngờ mất bước, gẫy dao, từa lưa, tè le hết  :Frown: 
em test dao 2 me và 3 me fi 3, feed 300, spin đúng là hú đại ca 15000rpm buốt óc, ăn sâu có 0.3 mà rống như bò
em đoán Z hơi yếu và spin không chuẩn tâm nên dao bị đảo

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ có cái khung bằng sẳt thôi chứ các kết cấu di chuyển còn lại là quá yếu nên nó thế chứ sao , không tin bác cứ cho động cơ ngậm điện , đút cái đồng hồ so chỉa vào mũi dao , lấy tay đẩy spindle về 2 phía nhẹ tay thôi thấy nó nhày bao nhiêu vạch ?? mà nhìn hình chắc nó nhảy bao nhiêu mm chứ ít gì.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CKD

Chắc do liên kết xz hơi yếu.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## jimmyli

nếu bác sài con spindle của anh Quảng thì em xin cho ý kiến ntn, phần khung thì k giám bình loạn, nhưng sài con spindle đó thì nên để ăn 1 pass tầm 0.1 thôi, chạy xâu nó đứng dao gây ra mất bước nếu sài step thường còn alpha thì nó tự dừng lun, em đang sài và cũng chạy nhôm ok nhưng hơi lâu thôi  :Smile:  tiền ít nên như vậy là ok lắm rồi hihi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Luyến

Xem sản phẩm của bạn mình thấy máy của bạn đang bị nghiêmg spindle dẫn đến dao không cắt được phoi mà tì tâm dao vào vật liệu dẫn đến dản phẩm không láng bóng . Còn mất bước có thể do nhiễu điện hoạc dao bị tì nặng máy dẫn đến mất bươc.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý, em xin nhắc lại là em dùng spin là máy router soi gỗ chứ không phải là spin của Quảng. thông số tem 1200w, 11500-35000 rpm nên mới tự tin cho e nó chơi 0.3 ạ, chứ hôm trước ko để ý e cho e nó ăn 1 phát 2mm cơ ạ, chạy pocket được 1 vòng thì dao gẫy sựt 
Về liên kết XZ thì em táng đến 8 con M6 bắt từ lưng Z vào cục trượt X đảm bảo 2 thằng là 1 luôn, độ vuông góc trục Z thì cũng tạm yên tâm vì cục trượt X em đã cắt dây, để tối e chụp các bác dễ hình dung. chốt lại là e thấy 2 nguyên nhân rõ rệt:
- lấy tay đẩy kẹp spin theo chiều X, Y thì không rơ cho lắm nhưng chiều Z thì đi cả chục zem do liên kết giữa cốt step và visme có độ dơ cũng như kết cấu visme, ray trượt yếu
- lấy tay quay thử trục spin thấy dao đảo khá rõ, cái này e chưa nghĩ ra cách khắc phục

Tóm lại là giờ chỉ phay nhựa, mika là đẹp nhưng vấn đề đau đầu nhất là vợ e và hàng xóm sắp hết kiên nhẫn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hminhtq

ha ha cụ giống em  e vừa đóng cho cái máy cùi của e cái hòm gỗ mà ko biết giảm ồn tốt ko

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CNC FANUC

Nghe lần đầu của em làm em tò mò hóa ra là máy cứ tưởng em nào mới về nhà chồng

----------

ngocsut

----------


## iamnot.romeo

linh kiện thì ngon, khung cũng ngon nhưng liên kết giữa các trục yếu quá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nhatson

cụ thử ăn móng đi xem sao, 0.1mm thôi

----------


## ngocsut

mớ lẩm cẩm của em đây  :Smile: 

collet diy này, mà ko phải e làm 


Z vừa banh ra này


spin bò thiến này, cỡ này mà để gặm có 0.1 thì nó rên đến bao giờ bác nhatson  :Smile: )

----------


## ngocsut

mà hôm qua e mới để ý, cho riêng 2 trục X, Y chạy thử không tải feed 2000, áp cấp cho driver 45V mà dòng chỉ có 0.84A, như vậy kể cả có tải thì còn lâu mới dùng hết dòng 3A của driver

----------


## CKD

1. Nếu chạy đúng hình, chỉ là hơi nham nhở xíu thì nguyên nhân chính là do kết cấu khá yếu. Có nhiều kết cấu dạng công sôn dài, gây sai số lớn cũng như khã năng kháng lực kém.
2. Nếu hình sai, có thể do mất bước. Việc đầu tiên nên làm là đổi cái nguồn khác.
3. Mấy cái nguồn viễn thông chủ yếu để xạc bình là chính, chất lượng đầu ra kém như nguồn led. Chỉ có điều công suất lớn & bền hơn thôi. Dùng làm công suất cho máy không phù hợp.
4. Công suất & dòng cho step phải tính là dòng đỉnh, chứ không phải trung bình. An toàn nhất phải là tổng dòng set cho motor + thêm vài chục phần trăm cho an toàn hệ thống.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn hình thì đã hiểu sao chạy ra thấy gớm như vậy , em chưa thấy ai bắt cái combo Z với X như vậy , còn lấy đúng 4 cái lỗ chổ bắt cái ụ động cơ làm liên kết chính , chỉa ra cái dầm console dài xọc bắt cái spindle vào ăn nhôm 5xxx mới ác chứ , em nói thiệt , cái máy bác xả ra làm lại hết , chứ không có cách gì để chạy ra được 1 cái hình cho đúng nghĩa thằng đẹp đúng hình tròn cả. Cái máy bác đúng nghĩa cái mô hình đơn giản là router chạy jog thôi ạ, xin lỗi em nói thẳng quá.

----------


## ngocsut

> Nhìn hình thì đã hiểu sao chạy ra thấy gớm như vậy , em chưa thấy ai bắt cái combo Z với X như vậy , còn lấy đúng 4 cái lỗ chổ bắt cái ụ động cơ làm liên kết chính , chỉa ra cái dầm console dài xọc bắt cái spindle vào ăn nhôm 5xxx mới ác chứ , em nói thiệt , cái máy bác xả ra làm lại hết , chứ không có cách gì để chạy ra được 1 cái hình cho đúng nghĩa thằng đẹp đúng hình tròn cả. Cái máy bác đúng nghĩa cái mô hình đơn giản là router chạy jog thôi ạ, xin lỗi em nói thẳng quá.


hehe bác nam cứ ném đá nhiệt tình giùm em, cái này vốn là bài test nên cùi bắp cỡ nào cũng ko có buồn . e biết chỗ yếu nhất ở đâu rồi nên đang khắc phục, mấy hôm nữa chuyển dạng H sẽ vững hơn. sản phẩm nhìn nham nhở nhưng cũng khá chính xác kích thước đó bác. 
mà bác nhìn sao biết là nhôm 5 nhỉ, ngày trước e đi mua bị chém là nhôm 6 đấy  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

tới chổ bán nhôm đừng bao giờ mua nhôm lẻ , toàn là cái gì cùi bắp , bác cầm lên hỏi thì chủ tiệm phán đúng loại nhôm bác cần luôn.

----------

